# Whitehollow Cemetery The Gateway to Hinnom gulch



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My worst haunt ever but most enjoyed by the treaters. Last year I did a display with ZERO pneumatic displays, this year I attempted over 20. Ugh!
I maybe got out about 50 percent of my props and my atmosphere was horrid. 
Things I did wrong….. 
Took on too much!
Put a white fog/strobe room maze in the beginning of the haunt. People got so lost it backed the haunt up.
Didn’t have an actor (at first) to guide people into the claustrophobia tunnel. People were jumping the wall…
No video or photos… I was sooooo behind!

Things I did right
Q-line video 
Good actors
Counter scares
Traditional scares

Below is a mini photo diary of my Haunt after Halloween, a storm and a very hard-core party! Not much left but you get the idea.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

What I never got to, my front yard... I had to use real animal actors! I did actually have a skulltronic bust singing the Halloween song.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Next the Qline.... this played a wicked video and got everyone in the right mood...scared to death. There was also a 29 x 12 foot poster..


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Next to the widows room.. my 72 year old mother scared the crap out of them...









Drop Panel


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Off they were sent on their journey....

This is a Couch (actual one from the Movie Halloween) The old lady is from the movie Vampire. Thats my favorite actor....


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Next... they went down a very dark spider cave. They got hit with a window slammer first... this was cool because they could see a dead girl in it before the slammer popped up.









Big ass spiting spider


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

The room was a good one,
strobe and fogs and misdirects to an actor.

















Led to a drop down spider at the exit


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Then to the start of the torture chamber... this was a 3 ft hallway 20 ft long.
This had a changing image in the mirror


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

At the end of the hall the bars looked broke and this is where the wolf would hit them. Then we had actors in back slam on the wall and shake it.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

The best scare was our blood room...
Path to it


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

The room had an actor half body affect.... she would scream, they would scream and then we would hit them with a air cannon from the back. Later that night I hid above in the loft and dropped a bloody head on them.









Actors hole


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

On the exit we had a raccoon in a skeleton misdirect and hit the big kids from behind with a giant air cannon.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Into the pirates scene..
.


















This was a projector in the pool of skeleton fish. You can see the tail. Fan favorite.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

This was a misdirect Beast on strobe...








Then I hit them with a hell hound from the side!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Into the Egyptian tomb


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Next was the vortex
Black lights skeleton wall entry (They ain't pink)
















Exit to a puking pirate


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Next was the captains underwater scene... as you can see it is all blown down in these pictures. There was also a jumping octopus.

I made this boat in 2 hours... can ya tell?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Under water tomb. One night had hidden actor the next we put skulltronic bust in there with the pirate scene. Hit the whole uderwater scene with a water light.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Deadmans graveyard
DC props bushwacker with the cross from the movie sleepy hollow..









Dave of the dead turning spirits (14ft high)


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

A the start of the haunt we put in a plant and told them not to pet our dog because he bites and is chained up. This is where we hit them from the back with the dog...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Off to the dead prisoners prison (Pallet shed)
Police sign from the movie Prom Night









Prisoner
Dolph from the movie universal solder


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

First guard...shoots them with an air cannon... got em good!


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Past the troll and miner to hell


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Hell... you can't see in this picture but there was a bunch of deer heads and body parts... this dude would lift the whole tent up... I am surprise it survived.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Into the 16ft Claustrophobia tunnel.. then body bags and candy


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

The last part was the party area....

Bar









We made this 8ft ice tray for suck and blows... it was full!









This is a jello suck and blow for you rookies,,,


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

My Tonguesandwich Beer pong table...









Lots of food









Old stuff put to use...


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

More old stuff... no photo but we had a dance floor with booms and many different lights.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

That's my haunt... still learning. Oh yeah.... hot haunt girls and beer goggles :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Your haunt looked like a great success TS! Are you going to finish the props from 2008 for 2009?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks great TS--can you get some nair for the hot chick in the middle


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow,...that looks fun!!! Nice Job TS....lots of work


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Are you going to finish the props from 2008 for 2009?

WOW, that's a super tough question. 
I think Haunti my lack of completion on most things was because I tried to implement issues that a pro haunt would face, leaving my home haunt stuff abandoned. 
The big one I want to attack this year is fire and building codes.
If I was a pro haunter I would consider my haunt a success. People loved it and even said it was better than the fright dome but that was probably because they had a low expectation going in. No injuries and not a single negative word, not even from the teen's. Massive screams!
As a home haunter I feel I failed horribly. I didn't get the feel and the lack of creativity was clear.
The question is hard because I have to decide if I want to go pro or not. I have 3 offers and one very large offer to go pro. I also can go my own. I am very good at making money and teaching others the same, so I need to figure out if I want to go pro by myself, or partner with someone for a season for little profit, to learn the ropes. I may just stay amateur for another year because my wife wants another house, If I buy her another house I will be able to use the current one as storage. She wants a really big one so that may make my play money be limited for a few months.
If I decide the pro route I really want to learn about fire retardants before I make anymore props. Even for something like a mud monster I would want to make sure it makes Las Vegas code before I build it because I will want to use it in my pro haunt.
So I guess I really need to figure out if I want to stay amateur one more season.
At least my secret reaper will get some decent stuff&#8230;.

I did pick this up a few nights ago... I can't help myself... I think I am ill!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow looks like you had quite the bit going on there. How many sq foot did your haunt cover ? It looks like it was quite the bit.. and the hot girls.. gotta give that a thumbs up cause thats always another good thing about halloween ..


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

That is way more home haunt than I've ever seen! Very nice job and thank you so much for posting so many pictures. Loved that you added descriptions too. 

I loved what you did, whether you think it was creative or not. I can tell you love doing this and pro haunt is just a matter of time no question there. Good luck with your decision; and again, thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Great haunt, you have good ideas and awesome creativity!!!

I love the electocution prop - I wish I could afford something like that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't know how I missed this thread, but I have to say if this was your worst haunt ever, your best must be spectacular.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very Nice TS..
I liked all of it ..
You have some nice props there


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great pictures. I loved the guy in the foreground on the pic of the wolf with the broken bars, the racoon, the cat walk, the Egyptian room and especially that hottie in the middle of that pic of three beauties. Alas... she is why I am single... I just can't compete with that. Thanks for sharing.


----------

